# Solar plugins for "Sketch up"



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Came across these and thought I'd share someone may be able to make use of them.

http://www.cerebralmeltdown.com/

the plugin are in the solar project area I believe
ones plots the position of the sun and another shows reflective paths.
someone working on a solar project may find them useful.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

the site was being little difficult yesterday when I posted but heres the link to the project page.

http://www.cerebralmeltdown.com/projects/

I also like the Printable Solar Assessment Tool.

the three plugins are
"Rotate to Altitude and Azimuth Plugin for Sketchup"
"Sketchup Light Ray Reflection Simulator Plugin"
"Ruby Code for Calculating the Sun's Position"


----------

